

Albert Hofmann, discoverer of LSD is dead at 102 - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/30/world/europe/30hofmann.html

======
huhtenberg
Here's a registration-free version

[http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hNDRiP53gl6YPZEcojTe2sK6E...](http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hNDRiP53gl6YPZEcojTe2sK6ERWwD90BTREO0)

------
Mistone
good times! cheers to you Mr. Hofmann

------
LPTS
A sad day for silicon valley.

~~~
mynameishere
And, really, if you head a bit north, San Francisco.

